# Tein Basic Dampner install on a B14 200SX



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

I will be purchasing the Tein Basic Dampners and Tein Pillow Mounts in a few hours and I'm looking for a good installtion write up. If anyone knows where I can find one please let me know


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sles said:


> I will be purchasing the Tein Basic Dampners and Tein Pillow Mounts in a few hours and I'm looking for a good installtion write up. If anyone knows where I can find one please let me know


The Teins should come with instructions on how to assemble everything (which has plenty of diagrams and warning labels too). If you didn't get one with your dampers, head over to the Tein site. They're available for download in Adobe PDF format. Refer to a Haynes manual or a copy of the FSM if you want to see the exact removal, disassembly, and installation procedures for the complete damper assembly.


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

ReVerm said:


> The Teins should come with instructions on how to assemble everything (which has plenty of diagrams and warning labels too). If you didn't get one with your dampers, head over to the Tein site. They're available for download in Adobe PDF format. Refer to a Haynes manual or a copy of the FSM if you want to see the exact removal, disassembly, and installation procedures for the complete damper assembly.


alright thanx man...but do you know where i could find some people's installs and their tips for settings and shit? also...what is a Haynes manual and an FSM?


----------

